# Need to buy a wireless router for my Hathway broadband



## vyamoham (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I am getting the broadband from Hathway. They are providing broadband using cable it seems. They are providing me a cable modem also. But it does not have wifi capability. Please suggest me a wireless router compatible with Hathway broadband.

1) I would like to connect my laptop, my phone and my raspberry pi media center to the wifi network.
2) If it is possible I would like to get a router in which I can install DD WRT firmware. I am planning to use it to download torrents also. So I would need to connect an external hard disk also. And make this disk accessible to all my devices in the network.
3) The Hathway broadband connection speed is 15 MBps. So router should be able to give this speed to my devices.

My budget is 3000.

Thanks


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

I would Recommend this as per your requirements : Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## vyamoham (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks swatkats..

I will go with this wireless router. But few more doubts.
Can Asus RT-N13U B1 router use a 3G USB dongle also, instead of the broadband?
I heard I have to login to a Hathway site, to connect to the internet. Can this router automatically login, by using some scripts or configuration?


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

vyamoham said:


> Thanks swatkats..
> 
> I will go with this wireless router. But few more doubts.
> Can Asus RT-N13U B1 router use a 3G USB dongle also, instead of the broadband?
> I heard I have to login to a Hathway site, to connect to the internet. Can this router automatically login, by using some scripts or configuration?



Might be possible if you flash TomatoUSB. Go through this link once to see if it can be done: Welcome to the Tomato USB web site - TomatoUSB.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

vyamoham said:


> Thanks swatkats..
> 
> I will go with this wireless router. But few more doubts.
> Can Asus RT-N13U B1 router use a 3G USB dongle also, instead of the broadband?
> I heard I have to login to a Hathway site, to connect to the internet. Can this router automatically login, by using some scripts or configuration?


Hathway has a login page from what i know. if they use some dialer you have to Set in PPoE mode. 

Yes you can use a 3G dongle.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

swatkats said:


> Hathway has a login page from what i know. if they use some dialer you have to Set in PPoE mode.
> 
> Yes you can use a 3G dongle.



If they use a login page, then we're out of luck. However it might be possible to login using some scripts, but I'm not 100% sure of this. From the OP's desription, I thought they support PPPoE.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2013)

most cable isp(& reliance adsl) use web page based login.


----------



## vyamoham (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it possible to write a script(using curl) which will send HTTP POST request with login details to the server? Would that help?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

dont get hathway
it has connection issues and will log you out of your session each time.
try to change to act if availlable. 
you can use any of the routers suggested above though.


----------



## vyamoham (Jul 11, 2013)

ACT or Airtel are not available in my area. I stay in Bangalore(Near christ school, SG Palya). Other option I am aware of is Tikona. I contacted Reliance and even after 1 week they have not confirmed whether they could provide the connection or not. So for now I am going with Hathway. Will see how it goes. If you have any suggestions for a good ISP in my area, please give them.

Thanks


----------



## gopikori (Aug 22, 2013)

vyamoham said:


> Is it possible to write a script(using curl) which will send HTTP POST request with login details to the server? Would that help?



That you already have a Raspberry Pi, this blog of mine will help you to do away with the hathway login headache :
Zion: Auto Login to Hathway Broadband Using Raspberry Pi


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 3, 2013)

gopikori said:


> That you already have a Raspberry Pi, this blog of mine will help you to do away with the hathway login headache :
> Zion: Auto Login to Hathway Broadband Using Raspberry Pi



Your article is beautiful, However, I have Aliance broadband , they use same kind of web based login. So, whenever I connect to wifi using my mobile device , I login using mobile browser, but after sometimes it gets disconnected just like that. Its is really frustrating. Do you have any DdWrt script  which does the same function which is done by your Raspberry PI?


----------

